# corel draw essential .ai



## pholstein (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe die corel draw essentials version, kann aber über die importfunktion kein .ai dateien importieren.
ist das in den essential nicht vorgesehen oder wie sollte ich vorgehen ?


----------



## ink (8. Juli 2008)

Speicher deine Grafiken aus Illu unter *.eps
Unter Corel kann man eigentlich auch ai's importieren.
Zeig mal deine Auswahl

mfg


----------



## pholstein (8. Juli 2008)

hy, 
danke für die antwort. ich habe leider kein illustator, bekomme nur dateien in dem format gesendet, die ich dann nicht verwenden kann.

Corel weigert sich auch, support für die essential anzubieten. Ich nehme an, dass ich eine beschnittene Version habe, und die das volle Paket verkaufen wollen


----------

